# Help identifying a camera?



## AlexN18 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey guys im new to the forum and honestly not much a photographer but ive found a vintage camera that i need identified, could any of you help me with this? 

*Sorry if im posting this in the wrong area if its placed improperly please let me know where to place it.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 5, 2013)

Argus C2 or C3. Googling "argus camera" should get you to someplace that lets you identify precise model based on little features on the body.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 5, 2013)

"The Brick"!!!


----------



## usayit (Dec 5, 2013)

Ahha.. .Brick.   Both of mine have slow shutters.. bummer.   

there's enough room in them that I've been tempted at the idea of shoving the internals of a digital camera inside.   Certainly  nothing today has the same "unique" looks... at least looks that fall under the  "only a mother could love" category.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 5, 2013)

Last year I bought a roughly 1958 model C-3 with leather case and strap at Goodwill, in basically almost mint condition, with the exception of a badly hazed over rangefinder window. The mechanicals though were astoundingly clean. Looked like it might have had only a roll or two run through it, and it had been cased pretty much its entire life. I think the hazing might have been from the tanning chemicals used in the leather, but who knows...maybe it was from mothballs and their outgassing. I had one when I was a kid, and it was a thrasher. The case and its strap were so pristine that I could tell the thing had barely ever been used. Usually the leather neckstrap on cases of that vintage will be worn and start to fray and or crack, but this one was amazing. I payed $19 for it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 5, 2013)

I've seen this one referred to as the Harry Potter camera because one of the kids in the series supposedly used a camera like this (but I don't know which kid or for sure if it was this model). 

Something of a classic from its era with some collectability but they were pretty common I think.


----------



## raventepes (Dec 5, 2013)

I have one of the C-2's. It belonged to my grandfather before it came into my possession. I actually need to get around to cleaning it up so I can run some film through it. I've had it for about 10 years now...never tried to use it.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 5, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> Something of a classic from its era with some collectability but they were pretty common I think.



Yes, that's an understatement...the C-3 was made from 1939 to 1966, and was a huge seller in the USA. I think the C-3 was the longest-running 35mm model ever made. As I understand it, sales were pretty good. Gwyneth Paltrow's character in the 2004 movie   *Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow  uses a C-3.*


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 6, 2013)

At one time I had 10 of those in my collection. I was buying them at garage sales in the late 80's for $2 each. I think I have 3 now.


----------

